# guitar experts...HELP



## KindBud420 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok Ive been trying to figure out how to tune to Drop C. I want my guitar to sound heavy..really heavy, like Six feet under (look them up on youtube..''Feasting on the blood of the insane'') 

I have a regular tuner and nowhere on youtube does it say how to use that..
All i need to konw if do i Set the tuner so it has 1 #, 2 #, 3 #'s Etc. or Do i put it so its 1 b, 2b's or 3'bs ETC. 

Please someone has to know!1! 

thanks


----------



## relentlessfight (Apr 11, 2008)

drop c is badass bro. 

its like this

C-G-C-F-A-D 

just use your tuner and tune your strings to that. while you're on youtube, look up how to do it if you need more instructions. heres also a website Drop C Tuning - Guitar Noise


----------



## KindBud420 (Apr 11, 2008)

I know what it is. and all that but i dont kno how to tune it down to that.. i always see articles and shit that just talk about it and to put ur finger on 5th fret on 9th string to match the 5th string open. its too confusing i have a tuner and jus need 2 know how to tune it Drop C using that. youtube has nothing.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

Drop C is tuned exactly like Drop D... just two semitones lower. 

Drop D = normal guitar tuning except low is downtuned to D.

So you can either tune your guitar normally two semitones down so it goes from D to D instead of E to E and then just drop that low D (aka the low E) down to C.

I love drop C.. it's very chunky, especially with heavy gauge strings on (like a set of 12's).


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

i have a lot to learn yet.
i need someone to come over here and smoke out and jam with me.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have a lot to learn yet.
> i need someone to come over here and smoke out and jam with me.


Pick me, pick me, pick me!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Pick me, pick me, pick me!



my door is always open.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my door is always open.
> 
> View attachment 100622 View attachment 100623 View attachment 100624


Awesome I'm there... although I think we'll have a bit more space at my place, this is my play room.  (yeah, I'm a gear slut).


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Awesome I'm there... although I think we'll have a bit more space at my place, this is my play room.  (yeah, I'm a gear slut).


is that really all yours? i'd book the next flight but all the airlines are shutting down. 

very nice.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

i'm being held back by my own limitations. i don't want to hire some stranger to come help me. i need a friend who will just sit here all day and smoke out and learn me things.  there is a drummer across the street from me but we haven't found each other yet. i jam, then i hear him jam. i'm not sure where it's coming from though. we all have big yards with detached garages and barns and the sound travels. i have a big stack of books though.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> is that really all yours? i'd book the next flight but all the airlines are shutting down.
> 
> very nice.


Yup, that's all mine and then some more around the corner. As I tell friends, I don't drink and I don't smoke cigs and party so I can spend all my money on toys instead. I'm lucky I know how to garden.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm being held back by my own limitations. i don't want to hire some stranger to come help me. i need a friend who will just sit here all day and smoke out and learn me things.  there is a drummer across the street from me but we haven't found each other yet. i jam, then i hear him jam. i'm not sure where it's coming from though. we all have big yards with detached garages and barns and the sound travels. i have a big stack of books though.


Heh, that's cool. You need to find each other. There's a trumpet player I hear in our neighbourhood if the wind is right. 

Why not check the ads for your area on craigslist or put up one saying you're just looking for a jam buddy. I did that years ago to our local city band site and got about 20 responses. I only answered one, which was this guy that plays bass, and we've been jamming together for the last 5 years. Unfortunately, he's a fireman and he's a tee totaller, but a great bassist. I rip out drum tracks from midi files and we play to that. It's taught us to be tight, as when playing with a drum track for a song you can't mess up and re-do a measure or two. You gotta keep going or you lose your place. Playing Rush stuff is great fun for this, really keeps you on your toes.


----------



## KindBud420 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok man but No one has explained how to do it using a tuner.. i dont know what semi tones and flats and sharps and all that mean either.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 12, 2008)

sorry, Drop C tuning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

KindBud420 said:


> Ok man but No one has explained how to do it using a tuner.. i dont know what semi tones and flats and sharps and all that mean either.


What sort of tuner do you have? If it tells you what letters then just tune it low to high to 
*C G C F A D*


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

And you do know that you just turn the little knob thingies at the end of the headstock to get it to change to the right note, right?


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 12, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Awesome I'm there... although I think we'll have a bit more space at my place, this is my play room.  (yeah, I'm a gear slut).


dude....are those 7 paul reed smiths??


----------



## KindBud420 (Apr 12, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> What sort of tuner do you have? *If it tells you what letters then just tune it low to high to *
> *C G C F A D*


what do you mean? 
its like this

6E
5A
4D
3G
2B
1E
on my tuner.. it doesnt let me change the letters. i cant change the 6 and make it say 6C and just tune it to a C. the only thing i can do is make it b's or #'s. I can have up to 7 #'s and 7 b's but i dont konw if i can use that to tune it to drop c ????????????


----------



## jbreeze (Apr 12, 2008)

KindBud420 said:


> what do you mean?
> its like this
> 
> 6E
> ...


 it doesnt let you change the letters?? the letters will change as you pluck the string and turn your tuning pegs at the top of the guitar. A tuner just shows what pitch your string is vibrating at. I guess im not understanding your problem. Your saying you cant just pluck your string and turn your tuning peg until your tuner shows the letter C??


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe you just need to tune it all till the low E says 4b and all the other strings are 2b.

Again.. what tuner do you have?? Did you check the manual?

Are you able to get your guitar sounding in reasonable tune without using a tuner?


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> dude....are those 7 paul reed smiths??


No.


----------

